# GHRP-6 / CJC-1295 No Dac  *DOSING question*



## Bodybybrock (Sep 27, 2013)

Recently purchased the ***Blend**CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with GHRP-6 2MG  From Extreme Peptides, for my hamster, billy.

I have a few questions about reconstitution in relation to the desired dose. 
Comes as a blend in one 4mg vial of: 2mg each, and the desired dose is 150mcg of GHRP-6, and 100mcg of CJC- 3 times Daily.

1. How much bacteriostatic water do i add to the lyophilized powder? 

Someone gave me this equation: 
1ml bac-water for every Mg of peptide to yield a 100mcg dose at .10 cc   OR   .5ml bac-water for every Mg of peptide to yield a 100mcg dose at .05 cc
If this is true, i should add 4 Ml BW.... and dose at .15 cc? or add 2Ml Bw and dose at .07cc? 

2.Im assuming the dose of CJC will have to be brought up to 150mcg because the ghrp/cjc ratio is 1:1?

Also, unrelated; Has anyone experimented with Acetylcholinesterase inhibitors such as 'Galantamine' while on peptides? I've heard rumors of increased efficiency and my hamster wants his moneys worth.*


----------

